# Bluegill Flies



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

As cabin fever sets in with the coldest winter in recent memory, I catch myself daydreaming about going to the creek and catching a few panfish for dinner on a warm spring evening. On said creek, I have had great days throwing foam top waters like this guy:








I have been thinking about going with some trout nymphs and strike indicators.
What are your favorite bluegill flies?


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

the simpler the better. I tie up a simple nymph using some flash wrapped around the body with a dubbing thorax. Very simple and very efficient. And to answer your question, yes simple trout nymphs will work like pheasant tails, copper johns and hares ears.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

All those nymphs crkwader mentioned will definitely work, and add green weenies and SJWs to the list! Nothing beats getting them on top though.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I dont nymph much for gills but simply prefer them smacking the hell out #12 balsa and cork or bamboo poppers that I make. 

About as close to nymph is a McGinty wet fly.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Simple, durable, highly effective:


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

My best subsurface bluegill fly is a briminator type fly. Basically it's a woolybugger with a dubbed or peacock herl body and a soft hackle collar instead of a full body hackle. Olive, black, brown seem to work best in clearer waters.


----------



## tunnelofD (Dec 10, 2013)

My favorite is a foam spider without a doubt. Subsurface I copied cream's chartreuse beadhead fly and have done very well on it. It is a good choice for sunfish in the creeks also. 

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

tunnelofD said:


> My favorite is a foam spider without a doubt.
> 
> Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


+1

black

restocking the flybox this weekend. (rain on Saturday)


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I've had a lot of success with the foam spider as well...white body, black legs...a lot of success that I've never caught a gill on any other fly..never tried anything else...am open to other options just for variety and color in the fly box...

I remember one instance I was bored of. Flathead catfishing, walked to the jeep pulled my fly rod out, my fly hit the water and the water exploded with big red ear gills trying to gulp it down.. I think I was 17, man I miss those days. A lot of fun!..
Now at 36 it's work,work,work,...not so much fun. Its amazing the memories we keep! All was caught on white body foam spider with black legs. That fly caught a lot of gills in those few years- a leg or two,lol.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thecream, are those top water flies?..I've never used any other kind.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Those look great Cream, what's the recipe?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I tie them on #12 or #14 nymph hooks, the rest is:

Bead head
Tail: Krystal Flash
Body: chenille
Legs: barred centipede
Head: UV Ice Dub

Easy, fast, and very durable. That's the thing I struggle with on bluegill flies and why I always come back to this pattern for subsurface, I hate going through fragile flies on them. Bluegills are rough on delicate materials. If I don't snag them or break them off, one of these will usually hold up to dozens of fish with no signs of major abuse.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

TheCream, those bluegill catchers look awesome. Nice!


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

My standard bluegill rig is a size 10 black wooly bugger with a grizzly hackle and a 1/8'' bead head . Or flys very similar to what the cream posted....you need little else ...top water is fun yes , but the Bigger gills are 99% of the time deeper....I normally cast at the edge of a weed bed next to deeper water and let the fly drop ...while the fly is dropping I count . Once I start finding the bigger gills I just keep fishing that depth...More often than not along with the 1/8 bead head I add a few wraps of lead wire to the fly....get it deeper quicker and thru the smaller gills.....


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I've always wanted to try a subsurface for gills. Just never have. I never have tied my own flies either, always relied on very few tackle shops. 

Anyone interested in selling a dozen good gill flies?.. would definatley put them to some use this coming season.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Brad45005 said:


> I've always wanted to try a subsurface for gills. Just never have. I never have tied my own flies either, always relied on very few tackle shops.
> 
> Anyone interested in selling a dozen good gill flies?.. would definatley put them to some use this coming season.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app




fishing subsurface for gills isn't hard....I use a 9-12ft leader ....Once you've made your cast ...let the fly drop...as its dropping give it short small strips spaced a few seconds apart....keep the rod tip low to the water and the rod pointed straight down the line....my strips are 3-6inches and I make one every 5-6 seconds....The gills seem to be attracted to the drop of the fly and most takes come while the fly is dropping rather than on the strip...size 10 wooly buggers are really all I use ....I think they take it for dragon fly nymphs or some other water born bug....The deeper you go within reason ..the chances are better for a bigger gill ....you just kinda need to play with the depth and your drop and strips....when the gills are spawning you can have some good days fishing small flashy streamers.....around the beds.....


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Brad45005 said:


> I've always wanted to try a subsurface for gills. Just never have. I never have tied my own flies either, always relied on very few tackle shops.
> 
> Anyone interested in selling a dozen good gill flies?.. would definatley put them to some use this coming season.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Brad45005- send me a PM. I will be glad to donate some flies or if you are in central Ohio, we can teach u some basics.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

My bluegill flies are the same as my trout flies. Trout eat insects. So do bluegills. I've even caught big 'gills on size 4 hoppers for bass.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Bow-man, ,,,,pm, sent! Thanks in advance.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> As cabin fever sets in with the coldest winter in recent memory, I catch myself daydreaming about going to the creek and catching a few panfish for dinner on a warm spring evening. On said creek, I have had great days throwing foam top waters like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking bug, should be killer.


----------

